# Goose Egg Rolls



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes... I made eggrolls out of goose meat.

Ingredients:
1 lb of ground goose/pork mixture (I grind all my goose/deer/etc with about 30% pork added)
1 bag of cole slaw mix (try to find one with lots of carrots if not grate some extra carrots)
1 can of bean sprouts
1 pk of egg roll wrappers
soy sauce
powdered ginger
powdered garlic
peper
salt
1 egg for an egg wash.

Steps:

1. I added about 3 tablespoons of soy sauce and 2 tea spoons of each garlic powder and ginger (to your taste) to the ground meat and let sit over night.

2. In a fry pan fry up the meat mixture and add more garlic and ginger if needed and salt and pepper. dont' over fry this. Get just done.

3. Add in cole slaw mix and bean sprouts. Stir for about 2 mins and take off heat.

4. Drain the mixture in a colander for 30 mins.

5. Place eggroll rapper with a point towards you. Add in 1/4 cup of mixture and then wipe egg wash on the all the sides of the wrapper. Then roll the egg rolls. You can see many youtube vids on how to roll egg rolls.

6. They fry for 2 mins a side in 375 degree oil. I used an electric fry pan with about 1 inch of oil in it. Set on draining rack to cool.

I used some sweet and sour for dipping sauce if needed. This recipe makes about 20-24 egg rolls.

If you want to add other veggies to the egg roll mix you can. I have chopped up water chestnuts as well or bamboo shoots. It is all up to you.

enjoy.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

oh hell yes.... I am trying that. Thanks Chuck :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Those sound pretty good Chuck. I have to try those......maybe in my airfryer. I still have quite a bit of goose left and time to go to Canada in 3 weeks. Did you cover up the goose taste so my wife would eat some?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

With the mixture of pork it covers up it pretty good. Plus only using a 1/4 cup of filling helps as well. You get more flavors than just the meat.... you get the ginger, garlic, soy sauce. Plus the texture and mild flavors of the cole slaw. The water chestnuts are a nice addition if you want extra crunch in the filling.

But if you want to help "cover" the taste... a good sweet and sour dipping sauce... or a honey mustard would work too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We always use sweet and sour sauce all the time anyway.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a side note on this...

I did the same with venison as well. Also delicious.

I also froze uncooked egg rolls and thawed them out later to eat. Perfect for a quick snack or even a meal. Just make sure you freeze them on a sheet pan first so that you don't get condensation in the zip top bags.


----------

